# Baker- Neutered male mouse- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:
Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Mickelmarsh Mouse House Rodent Rescue
Preferred method of contact:
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS7, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: We can try to arrange transport if necessary.

Species: FANCY MICE










Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Born late Oct 2012
Name(s): Baker
Colours: Black+White
Neutered: Yes
Reason for rehoming: Unexpected litter from a rescue mouse.
Temperament: Initially quite a shy boy, Baker is now coming out of his shell. 
Medical problems: None apparent
Other info: He would really benefit from some female companions to further build his confidence.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Baker has now found a new home with some female friends. :thumbup:


----------

